# My eMachines desktop sound has stoped working



## Johnyd (Jan 26, 2009)

My eMachines desktop sound has stoped working and the little sound icon in the toolbar has a little red X over it and when I click on it, it says "No Audio Devices Installed" I try'd downloading for sound drivers off of the internet but the all don't install or want me to pay 25$ a month. I thought it was the sound card so I went and got a new one but that didn't change anything, my old sound card was on on-board one... Oh yeah and it is's operatin system is Vista.. Any help would be wonderful!


----------



## Johnyd (Jan 26, 2009)

the computers model is W3609 for eMachine. Please any help is much apreciated!

This is the link to the computers info, http://www.e4me.com/products/products.html?prod=W3609


----------



## Johnyd (Jan 26, 2009)

oh yeah and when I go to the eMachines website to install a sound driver it installs a program called "Driver Detective" and they say you have to register and it cost 30$ to do that.


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

When does the driver detective program show up?

I clicked on your link and was able to download the sigmatel driver off of their website. Does this Driver Detective show up after you run that download? The readme file doesn't hint at paying for this driver.

As for your new sound card, did you go into the bios and disable your onboard audio? If you are unable to return the sound card you might as well use it. It might just be better than the onboard.

Pauldo


----------



## Johnyd (Jan 26, 2009)

Nvm about the driver detictive thing I clicked on the wrong link before. But I downloaded the driver but nothing has changed.. 

What's BIOS? and how do I disable the onboard card?


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

BIOS allows you to set certain settings for your computer and it comes up before Windows starts-up.

You access the BIOS by hitting the Delete key when you first see something come up on the screen (before the Windows loading logo). Sometimes emachines use the Tab key or the F2 key. It should tell you what key to press somewhere on the first screen that comes up (lower right?). Basically you just start hitting the Delete key (or whatever key is required) when you see that first screen until you get the BIOS screen.

Once in the BIOS, start looking for an option that enables or disables onboard audio (integrated audio). Usually found under the peripherals heading but if you don't have that, look for advanced settings or something like that. There is usaully a bar along the bottom of the screen that tells you what keyboard keys do what.

Let me know how it goes.

Pauldo


----------



## Johnyd (Jan 26, 2009)

The icon doesn't have the little red X over it any more. But that's cause I opened the coputer up and took out the new sound card and put in back in again. But there is still no sound. I went to the BIOS menu and tryed disableing the onboard audio. I went to advanced settings and went to peripherals, there was a thing that said audio and 2 other sound option underneeth it.... What do I do?


----------



## Johnyd (Jan 26, 2009)

All the options under the peripheeral tab are
Serial Port
Parrallel Port
Audio
High Deffiantion Front Panel Audio
Legacy Front Panel Audio
Onboard LAN
Onboard 1394

Which one do I disable?


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Audio.

Shouldn't have to worry about the Front Panel stuff but since you are there might as well disable that as well. If you use your front panel then you will need to hook up the wires coming from there to your new sound card. The documentation that came with it should say something about hooking up a front panel.

Pauldo


----------



## Johnyd (Jan 26, 2009)

I disabled all of those, but it still is not working..


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Just making sure here but you have installed the new sound card (what is it, by the way?), you have removed/uninstalled any reference to SigmaTel audio via Control Panel>>Programs and Features and you have installed the drivers that came with that soundcard and you have plugged your speakers into that soundcard.

If that is the case and no sound than double check in Control Panel>>Sound and make sure that your new soundcard is not only listed but has a green check mark next to it. If it is listed and there is a check mark, double click on your new soundcard and click on the levels tab and make sure the volume is up.

If your new soundcard is not listed than post what is listed and we can figure it out.

Pauldo


----------



## Johnyd (Jan 26, 2009)

I uninstalled the SigmaTel thing.. butit's still not working... Umm I think the new sound card is called Creative EMU10K1 Audio Processor (MDM), i'm not sure tho cause I bought it second hand, because it was only a few dollars it didn't come with any disks. 

And yeah it has the green check mark next to it, and it is turned up...


----------



## Johnyd (Jan 26, 2009)

It's Creative EMU10K1 Audio Processor (WDM), my bad.


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

That's either a Creative SB Live! or an SB Audigy card. The EMU10K1 chip was used on both. Fortunately Creative has combined the Audigy and Live! drivers.

Here is the web page to download Vista drivers for that card: http://support.creative.com/Products/ProductDetails.aspx?catID=1&subCatID=206&prodID=10315&prodName=Live!%2024-bit&subCatName=Live!&CatName=Sound+Blaster

Download the latest one, which is the first one there. Just to be on the safe side, you should probably uninstall the new sound card in Device Manager first. Re-boot. Cancel out of any Found New Hardware Wizards. Than double click on that downloaded file. Should install from there.

I will say that it is odd that things aren't working. Vista has basic drivers for that card and you should be getting some sounds.

Pauldo


----------



## Johnyd (Jan 26, 2009)

Okay I did all that.. it's still not putting out any sound.. 

There is a pop-up when I start windows it says "PCI Input Device can't find drivers" I think... But it's been poping up every times I start the computer for a week or 2 now, I thought it wasen't anything importiant. Does it have anything to do with the sound card?? and when I go to device manager under "other devices" it was "PCI Input Device" and has a yellow caution thing next to it..


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

I believe that onboard sound is considered a PCI device so if something happened to your drivers than that makes sense.

Are you still getting that pop-up? still a yellow caution mark in device manager?

I originally suggested using the Creative pci audio card because that's usually a no brainer to install. But that is obviously not the case.

Maybe you should try installing your onboard sound again. Sometimes it takes turning it off than back on to get things working again. Make sure that you completely remove the Creative card and it's drivers (from Programs and Features) before you do this. Reboot. Enter BIOS and enable onboard audio. Install Sigmatel audio drivers.

If that doesn't work and you still have a yellow caution mark in Device Manager than sometimes it requires re-installing the chipset drivers (then re-install audio drivers) to get this to work. I had a computer once that I had to do that on every time Windows updated. Very annoying. If you get to this point, make sure that you get the right chipset drivers off of the Emachines website. I noticed that the first entry under drivers said chipset but it was for the onboard vga and you don't want that. You want the one farther down that just says Intel chipset and has a driver version 8.1.1.1010.

Let me know how things go and if you still don't have sound I will get some other Hardware team members to take a look.

Hope one of those works for you.

Pauldo


----------

